# Delete pre-installed apps on W10M



## w.bogdan (Dec 28, 2015)

Is there a way of uninstalling preinstalled apps on WM10? Like Xbox, FeedBack etc.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 28, 2015)

First, why? Second, no.


----------



## dxdy (Dec 28, 2015)

exactly, this not as android bloatware.


----------



## w.bogdan (Dec 28, 2015)

Why not? And, why not? This is just like Android bloatware.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxdy (Dec 28, 2015)

you dont have a clue how Windows working... just disable notifications in XBOX settings and you disabled app working in background.

you cant uninstall XBOX because is part of Microsoft account and you need him


----------



## w.bogdan (Dec 28, 2015)

Obviously, I don't know how it can be done, I wouldn't have asked otherwise. But I know that powershell and remove-appxpackage can be used on W10, so I wondered if there is a similar way for W10M.  There must be one.


----------



## xboxmod (Dec 28, 2015)

w.bogdan said:


> Is there a way of uninstalling preinstalled apps on WM10? Like Xbox, FeedBack etc.

Click to collapse



Hi
you can't "uninstall"  but you can disable the installation during the 1st boot!
with the full MTP access you can delete the *.provxml files used to install those apps , then do a hard reset!

provxml files are stored in those folders:

```
PROGRAMS/PHONEPROVISIONER_OEM/OEM
PROGRAMS\PHONEPROVISIONER\Microsoft
PROGRAMS/DUMIGRATIONPROVISIONEROEM/provxml
PROGRAMS/DUMIGRATIONPROVISIONERMICROSOFT/provxml
PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Provisioning\Microsoft
PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\PreloadedApps\tier3Apps
Windows\system32\Provisioning\Microsoft
PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Xaps
PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Provisioning\OEM
PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Multivariant\Apps
```


----------



## w.bogdan (Dec 28, 2015)

xboxmod said:


> Hi
> you can't "uninstall"  but you can disable the installation during the 1st boot![/CODE]

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer! 
I was hoping for something simpler, like tricking the App Manager to uninstall them.


----------



## MrCego (Jan 2, 2016)

xboxmod said:


> Hi
> you can't "uninstall"  but you can disable the installation during the 1st boot!
> with the full MTP access you can delete the *.provxml files used to install those apps , then do a hard reset!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xboxmode, Are these folders on MainOS partition? or Data partition?


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 2, 2016)

MainOS partition


----------

